

Transfer Files using Bump - alphast0rm
http://blog.bu.mp/new-transfer-files-using-bump

======
jmathai
I'm always fascinated by Bump. I don't know a single person (of the 100M
downloads) that uses it. But those numbers they post make me wonder why.

~~~
alphast0rm
They just passed 112M downloads [1] apparently, so they're still growing at a
really rapid pace.

[1] <https://twitter.com/bumptech/status/279002738925379585>

~~~
msrpotus
But how many of those people are active users? I would bet very few.

------
azarias
I once built an app on their API for a hackday, and I had to film the demo
because I could never get the devices to connect via a bump. It would happen
like once every 5 tries.

Just installed it again to see the mobile to pc bump, and although the web app
picked the device, my phone never got a confirmation. Considering I still have
to download the pictures from their servers, Google+ instant upload does a
pretty nice job in this department. Until NFC.

------
HorizonXP
Of course, all of this is superseded by NFC. Bump is really only relevant on
platforms without NFC. I'm looking at you, iOS.

~~~
andrewfelix
Wouldn't the computer also need to support NFC? If so apps like this should
remain relevant for a while to come yet.

~~~
HorizonXP
Bump in its current iteration doesn't support using it with PCs. NFC could
work in this context if the PC had NFC hardware on it. Upcoming laptops are
supposed to have this, but I agree that it would be a rarity making it
difficult to rely on. However there are various methods to sync with a PC.
Have the PC display a QR code and use the smartphones camera to scan and
connect. I believe Clik employs this, among other apps.

My point in pushing NFC over Bump is that it achieves all of what Bump is
trying to without relying on an external service or data connection. It's
beauty is its simplicity and relatively low friction to use it for impromptu
data connections, especially with strangers and people you just met.

~~~
ikhare
We've supported bumping photos to your PC for months now. Go check out
<http://bu.mp> on your browser.

~~~
HorizonXP
Except I can't seem to reach your site. I'm not sure why Chrome is complaining
about it, Down For Everyone says you're up. Hrm...

------
obilgic
Im curious, If I can steal the file from the person next to me at the
starbucks, If I hit the space bar at the same time?

~~~
ikhare
We get that question a lot. The answer is no. There is always a manual
confirmation step. The user must agree on both his laptop and phone and check
if the unique photo matches.

Edit. Auto correct typo

------
elliott99
is the physical bumping part a gimmick or require physical mechanism?

~~~
ikhare
Physical bumping is important. We use the sensor data on the devices bumping
at the time of bump to determine if two devices match.

